# First Indoor Grow



## grass hopper (May 14, 2013)

my tent is 96 by 54 by 76 in. high.( 3 ) 600w.hps.w/ veg bulbs in for 2 more weeks.5 gal. smart pots,3 fans,1 ex. and 2 oscillating for plants.too tired to go on.this is sooo much harder than my outdoor grows.i so hope it works ok..
 plants are 4 1/2 weeks old.mostly cheeses.some are for a bud,just got permit. tent not set up as yet.last year confidential cheese was a BIG hit.my best plant yet!!


----------



## grass hopper (May 14, 2013)

Pics didn't go thru, here they are


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 15, 2013)

Wow thats the craziest veg light ive ever seen...   Did ya make it??

Also may wanna consider smaller pots... Those pots are massive for those size plants... I dont see why 2-3 gallon would not fit your scenario perfectly + aloow for a few more plants in the tent...   It will def save ya $ on soil unless you plan on reusing it...?

The ladies look happy....   keep us posted...  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2013)

Nice start....mojo for a great grow


:48:


----------



## grass hopper (May 15, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Wow thats the craziest veg light ive ever seen... Did ya make it??
> 
> Also may wanna consider smaller pots... Those pots are massive for those size plants... I dont see why 2-3 gallon would not fit your scenario perfectly + aloow for a few more plants in the tent... It will def save ya $ on soil unless you plan on reusing it...?
> 
> The ladies look happy.... keep us posted... :48:


 
THANKS !! yea,this is a 570 w.homemade light i learned to make from this site.someone had made a smaller verson and i went a little larger.pretty simple. a 5ft. pc. of 10 in. round duct cut down to 46 in. long , w/ 3 pcs. of 3/8 in. threaded rod at ea. end and middle. if i was to do again,i would use the full 60 in. of duct and add 4 more 65w.bulbs for a 830 w.to start more under just 1 light.   jmo        thanks to you guys for teaching me this!!     :icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2013)

what fan are you using to pull air though the 3 lights?........ nice set up..... and plants.
:48:


----------



## grass hopper (May 16, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> what fan are you using to pull air though the 3 lights?........ nice set up..... and plants.
> 
> 
> 2 separate oscillating 12 in. Fans tried to top of tent poles. Going to take them out though .   Htg  has a new stand w/ 2 poles welded together about 12 in. Wide that's adjustable to run from bottom to top of the tent outer wall. It also has a metal perforated plate that runs from the top with a little under halfway to the floor. This is made for adding attachments to your tent. Fans, ballasts ect.They promised me one 18 in. Oscillating fan (they sell) will cover my 8 ft. Tent perfectly. Setting it up tomorrow. Easy, peesy.. Want me to put up a pic when up??
> :48:


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2013)

"Want me to put up a pic when up??"

I would like to see the rig.
:48:


----------



## grass hopper (May 16, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> Grower13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2013)

I was thinking about running 2 600 watters myself this grow...... I have the room...... I have the light...... just didn't want have to run a 2nd fan duct...... I was wondering if I put them in line would the fan size and duct I have already would keep my lights cool....... I can keep my room in low 80's in summer as long as the lights don't get to hot.  Double the size of the grow cut gorwing time in half needed to produce what need for a year so.


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2013)

Do you have a carbon filter on your light fan?


----------



## grass hopper (May 16, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about running 2 600 watters myself this grow...... I have the room...... I have the light...... just didn't want have to run a 2nd fan duct...... I was wondering if I put them in line would the fan size and duct I have already would keep my lights cool....... I can keep my room in low 80's in summer as long as the lights don't get to hot. Double the size of the grow cut gorwing time in half needed to produce what need for a year so.


 
One 6 in.  round will cover you as long as you don"t have too much s. p. loss. Try and use hard duct w/ self tapping screws or duct tape.Use hard metal adjustable elbows at all 90 degree turns ( home depot ) will help a lot. Flex in the straight vertical for raising and lowering the lights and flex at light to light connections will be fine. The straighter you keep the flex, the better. As I said, I have run 6 in. round covering (3) 600w and adjustable fan is in slow position and works great. Hopefully not too long a length of the ducts and not more than 4 or 5 elbows.        Yes I have a mid size carbon filter at the end of the duct run. I'm not sure but in slow position it's got to be drawing less than 200 cfm..


----------



## grass hopper (May 17, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> "Want me to put up a pic when up??"
> 
> I would like to see the rig.
> 
> ...


----------



## grass hopper (May 27, 2013)

having too hot soil, soil too wet issues. there still alive. should i top??? tall plants are 38 in. tall in 5 gal. smart pot. 28 in. tall from top of soils.??


----------



## Havingfun (May 27, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## HomieDaGrower (May 27, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> having too hot soil, soil too wet issues. there still alive. should i top??? tall plants are 38 in. tall in 5 gal. smart pot. 28 in. tall from top of soils.??


At 7 weeks, I would be taking clones and flowering.

What are you going to use for flowering light?

Homie
P.S. Nice veg setup.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 27, 2013)

Yeah its a toss up whether to top or not. They look like they will be fine to top them. It really depends on how much more height you have also. Being mostly Indica they may not stretch too much in flower. I would definitely take some cuttings now if you intend to clone that one, and then flip the lights.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 15, 2013)

way too many(28), should be 14 plants or less. ROOKIE.  if i new someone, that had an empty tent, i would be more than happy to split my group in half. they would fill in gaps in no time, back to a full tent. they're still alive and is really FUN!!  :icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 18, 2013)

better pics., 3rd week of flower, w/ lil bud closeups.. :icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 20, 2013)

first indoor grow. almost there. never grew such STICKY plants ods.

     THANKS guys and gals!!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice looking buds


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 20, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> Nice looking buds


 
THANKS! so looking forward to next try (grow). fun learning..


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice grow, setup, ladies, and buds!! I'll be watching, keep it up!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 21, 2013)

nice!!!


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 16, 2013)

My 4th or 5th grow, first indoor grow.  I was pleased.  Got a new grow started with some Satoris.  Am really looking forward to.  Gonna take a break for a while after this new grow.  Thanks to all who have helped.  Posted these last week on IG.  Again, thanks.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 16, 2013)

More pics


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

ughhh if i see half that dude omg nice work!

waht was final ppm and ph in soil i'm lazy?


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 16, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> ughhh if i see half that dude omg nice work!
> 
> waht was final ppm and ph in soil i'm lazy?


 
ph. in 6.4,  ph. out 6.4 or very close 

ppms.,   well water and a cheapy particle filter, my ppm is 350-390 +/-.


----------

